# Jowood gibt einen Finalen Arcania-Patch aus der auch die Online-Aktivierung deaktiviert!



## i3810jaz (24. April 2011)

Jowood hat in einem Patch die Online-Aktivierung deaktiviert. Diese Aktion wurde sicher wegen dem Konkursverfahren ausgeführt. Desweiterren Frage ich mich was aus der PS3 Version und ihren Vorbestellern wird, bezieungsweise auf Fall of Setariv wird.

Patch:World of Gothic - Downloads - Finaler Arcania Patch


----------



## kenji_91 (24. April 2011)

Zum Glück kein Gothic mehr, dieser Hype ist endgültig zu Ende.
Ständig muss man über dieses Spiel lesen, das so schlecht wie eh und je ist und war.
Gothic 1 und 2 waren noch Spitze, aber leider muss man dieses und jenes abkupfern. Zum Schluss hat man ein einfallsloses Spiel mit tausenden Bugs.


----------



## Charlie Harper (24. April 2011)

Ja Gothic 1 und 2 waren noch gute Spiele, danach kam dann die Bug-Plage und zum Schluss meinte man, man müsse neue Wege gehen - sprich bei anderen Spielen abkupfern. Klar, dass das dann am Ende in die Hose gehen muss. Hätte man sich mehr Zeit gelassen und wäre den Wurzeln treu geblieben, wären Gothic 3 und 4 auch gut geworden. 

Was mich an Gothic 4 stört ist der Held. Er sieht aus wie ein Emo oder wie aus einem japanischen Spiel übernommen, mit dieser modernen Frisur und diesem kantigen, schwulen Gesicht. So sahen doch Menschen im Mittelalter nicht aus! Aber bei Dragon Age 2 ist es ja das Selbe.


----------



## Ich 15 (24. April 2011)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Zum Glück kein Gothic mehr, dieser Hype ist endgültig zu Ende.


 
Piranha bytes hat jetzt wieder die Namensrechte es ist also gut möglich das ein gothic 5 kommt.


----------



## omega™ (24. April 2011)

Wie ich es liebe, es werden immer wieder irgendwelche Dinge so dargestellt, wie man es irgendwo aufgefasst hat.
Jowood hatte lediglich die Rechte an G4 nicht mehr und nicht weniger, die Rechte von Gothic haben PB (Pluto 13 GmbH).

Michael Rüve(Geschäftsführer) hat dazu schon mehrere Statements im World of Gothic abgegeben.

//: Wer wirklich interessante Dinge wissen möchte, sollte im folgendem Thread der im wog ist alles nachlesen.

http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=971877


----------



## MG42 (25. April 2011)

Irgendwann ist so ne Story doch durchgelutscht...
Teil 1 der Raufbold landet im Knast bzw. Arbeitslager oder Gulag man bekommt ein bißchen von den Hintergründen usw. mit... spannender Teil, aber leider hab ichs nach dem 2er (+Addon gespielt)
Teil 2 der angeschlagene Held fängt wieder bei Null an (Skills) muss sich wie vorher hocharbeiten in insgesamt 5 Kapiteln, bis es wieder gegen die vorerst wichtige Entscheidung im immerwährenden Kampf um "Gut gegen Böse"...
Teil 3 Jetzt gibts endlich mehr Freiheit, aber man muss sich letztendlich mal entscheiden... entweder langweilige Arien  und Liedchenträllereien oder die Hölle auf Erden 
oder doch der gute Mittelweg, damit der ganze Spuk ein Ende hat...
Teil 3.5 (Addon) Boahhh die Menschen haben es immer noch nicht geschafft in Frieden zu leben... Die Dummheit ist grenzenlos  Also muss der Cheffe noch mal ran...
Jetzt gehts hoffenltich wieder...

Eigentlich ist die genze Story zuende, Krisen gibts immer die man in einem Drama aufbauschen kann...
Etablierter Markenname, Gothic... ein bißchen mehr Geldscheffeln, also muss ein neuer Gothic Teil her, Publisher Jowood denkt dass sie die eierlegende Wollmilchsau melken und scheren müssen... Tolle Fassade (Graphik) aber (wieder) nix dahinter... Und jetzt hat Jowood dichtgemacht, ja so kanns geneh...


----------



## kenji_91 (25. April 2011)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Piranha bytes hat jetzt wieder die Namensrechte es ist also gut möglich das ein gothic 5 kommt.


 
du glaubst wohl ehrlich nicht an ein G5 ?
Die Gothic-Serie ist eigentlich schon gestorben. Nach 3 Tieffliegern noch einen auf die Abschussrampe zu stellen ist wohl mehr als ein durchtriebener Schwachsinn.


----------



## Cola_Colin (25. April 2011)

Naja, möglich wäre es wohl schon, so ein Gothic 5 auf Niveau von Gothic 1 wäre doch mal was feines. 
Der Name ist ja nur Schall und Rauch, ein gutes RPG von Piranha Bytes wäre was schönes. 
Aber ob die das hinkriegen...


----------



## Memphys (25. April 2011)

wieso 3 schlechte Spiele?

4 war schlecht (Jowood ), Gothic 1,2,3(als es bugfrei war) waren gut.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2011)

Man muss wirklich dankbar sein, dass es vorbei ist!  und bitte, PB Finger von nem G5 lassen! Lasst die Serie sterben!


----------



## Memphys (25. April 2011)

Von mir aus gern, leiber Risen als gothic.


----------



## cubbi223 (25. April 2011)

Die Serie wird nicht sterben. sondern in einen Remake des 1. Teils wieder auf erstehen ^^


----------



## omega™ (25. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Man muss wirklich dankbar sein, dass es vorbei ist!


 
Sowie für Gilde 1 und 2, der Industriegigant usw...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (25. April 2011)

> so ein Gothic 5 auf Niveau von Gothic 1 wäre doch mal was feines.


so ein remake mit richtig guter und aktueller grafik von teil eins bis zwei + addon, würde mir schon reichen um erneut dafür geld auszugeben. weitere änderungen wären nicht akzeptabel. was einen eventuellen direkten nachfolger von gothic betrifft, enthalte ich mich. da bin ich, auch wenn pb mit dem anfang der serie ein gutes werk vollbracht hat, skeptisch. lieber ein remake und mal schauen wie risen sich entwickelt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2011)

Entweder man mag es oder nicht, bei Gothic III ging es halt mit One - Level - World schief.  Ich fand Arcania gar nicht so übel, es war halt etwas kurz


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. April 2011)

Wenn ich Piranha Bytes wäre würde ich jetzt ein Spiel bringen, was Risen 2: A Gothic Tale heißt. So fischt man in zwei Gewässern.


----------



## Lord Wotan (6. Juni 2011)

Hier mal eine News. Vielleicht gibt es noch Hoffnung auf die Erweiterung. 
Schweden kaufen JoWood - 06.06.2011 - ComputerBase


----------

